# KDE 3.5 komisches X Verhalten

## samsonus

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzer Zeit macht mein KDE komische Dinge. wie in dem http://alex.san.hrz.uni-siegen.de/snapshot1.pngscreenshot zu sehen ist. im kmenu und in der menuleiste gibt es andauernd probleme mit der grafik.

mir ist allerdings schleierhaft, wo das herkommt. hat jemand einen lösungsvorschlag?

gruss samsonus

p.s. einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!!!

----------

## Earthwings

Was hast du denn in der letzten Zeit geändert? DRI o.ä. aktiviert, fbsplash, suspend?

----------

## samsonus

ich hatte mal gnome drauf machen wollen, hab es aber danach wieder direkt runtergeschmissen. also dri hab ich nicht geändert. suspend hatte ich glaube vorher schon laufen, bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher.

hab gestern mal einen neueren kernel drauf machen müssen, aber damit hatte es nichts zu tun. (ati treiber) aber ich hab keinerlei vorstellung, woran es überhaupt liegen könnte. 

deswegen weiss ich auch nicht genau, welche infos ich posten soll. 

gruss samsonus

----------

## franzf

Hi ihr  :Smile: 

Hier das gleiche Problem.

Werde einfach mal meinen (kürzlich aktivierten) fbsplash wieder aus machen. Hoffe das löst das Problem.

Ansonsten ist das einzige, was hier vor ein paar Tagen passierte, ein Stromausfall während dem Kompilieren von KOffice in einem emerge -uD --newuse world  :Sad: .

Das Problem trat bei mir auch erst kürzlich auf.

Kann es sein dass das eine (weniger schlimme) Erscheinung zum Dauerthread "Noch ein X11 stürzt ab" ist? Scheint ja da momentan Treiber/Kernel-Probs zu geben.

Noch mein System:

Asus A8N-E

AMD64 3700+ San Diego (Single Core)

MSI 6600GT (GForce PCIe)

gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5

neueste (testing) Nvidia-Treiber (1.0.8178)

Vielleicht werd ich einfach mal ältere Nvidia-Treiber testen. Naja, mal schaun was das neue Jahr bringt  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

So, Splash wars nicht  :Sad:  Problem besteht immer noch.

Mit den Treibern weiß ich jetzt nicht... Das hat ja seit Erscheinen eigentlich prima geklappt... Bis vor etwa vier Tagen  :Sad: 

Ich würd ja auch den nv-Treiber nehmen (muss ich halt bissl auf UT verzichten), aber mit dem stürzt mein X definitiv und unausweichlich IMMER ab. Habs schon öfters versucht.

----------

## samsonus

also ich bin auch noch ziemlich ratlos.

vor allem, weil das problem immer an den selben stellen auftritt.

1) wie im screenshot zu sehen im kmenu

2) bei meiner transparenten menueleiste (manchmal färbt sich der hintergrund hell, und bleibt es auch, wenn ich über die icons mit der maus fahre)

3) die digitale uhr (die normal in schwarz ist) wir an einigen stellen weiss.

aber wenn es bei franzf und bei mir ist, (grakas sind von anderem hersteller) würd ich dieses problem ausschliessen.

gruss samsonus

----------

## reptile

wenn ihr composite in der xorg.conf angestellt habt, würde ich das mal testweise ausschalten. sieht irgendwie nach einem overlay-problem aus für mich.

----------

## samsonus

also ich hab die composites rausgenommen, aber es ändert sich nichts.

----------

## UTgamer

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> hab gestern mal einen neueren kernel drauf machen müssen, aber damit hatte es nichts zu tun. (ati treiber) aber ich hab keinerlei vorstellung, woran es überhaupt liegen könnte. ...

 

Versuch mal andere ATI Treiber Versionen, solche Fehler habe ich auch früher häufiger unter Windoof gesehen gehabt, und es war dort immer die Graka oder ihr Treiber.  :Wink: 

Frohes neues Jahr allen.   :Laughing: 

----------

## _ping

Hallo

Frohes neues jahr .

Ich hatte das selbe Problem

Grafikkarte ist eine VIA KN......  

Standartgrafiktreiber (vesa) keine extravaganten Flags oder so.

Habe es auch durch rekompilierung nicht wegbekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> Versuch mal andere ATI Treiber Versionen, solche Fehler habe ich auch früher häufiger unter Windoof gesehen gehabt, und es war dort immer die Graka oder ihr Treiber. 
> 
> 

 

Bei KDE 3.4 trat das problem nicht auf

----------

## samsonus

glaube nicht, dass es an den treibern liegt, denn wie schon gesagt tritt mir das problem bei zuvielen grakas auf, ist ja nicht nur bei mir so. treiber kann ich garnicht viel andere nehmen, da die ati treiber meine karte nicht unterstützen, also bleiben nur die kernel treiber.

gruss samsonus

----------

## Stormkings

Ja gleiches Problem hier, allerdings mit Matrox G400DH. Dazu kommt, dass die Tranparenz im Kicker nicht funktioniert, bzw. nur halb oder manchmal.

Ich denke nicht, dass es an den Grafiktreibern liegt, sondern eher an kde.

dk

----------

## samsonus

ja, das denke ich auch!!!

kde 3.5 hat sowieso noch komische verhaltensweisen...

gruss samsonus

----------

## sprittwicht

Juhu, auch zu diesem Grafikfehler kann ich meinen Senf dazugeben!  :Very Happy: 

Ähnliche Bildstörungen wie beim oben verlinkten Screenshot treten bei mir regelmäßig in Opera auf. Und zwar fast immer dann, wenn eine neue Seite geladen wird, die so groß ist dass Scrollbalken dargestellt werden müssen. Bevor unten rechts der Nach-unten-scroll-Button hingepinselt wird, sieht eben dieses kleine Quadrat genauso aus wie die KDE-Leiste aus dem Screenshot.

Und nein, ist'n anderer Rechner als der im "Noch ein X stürzt ab"-Thread.  :Smile: 

Aber auch Kernel 2.6.14/Nvidia/Xorg.

----------

## samsonus

hat keiner eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte? 

es haben ja doch mehr leute dieses problem. hat jemand mal was offizielles gehört?

mfg samsonus

----------

## samsonus

seit dem letzten emerge -uD world scheinen die Probleme beseitigt zu sein. 

Zumindest sind die Grafikfehler im Moment nicht sichtbar.

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

mal ein -UD world gefolgt von einem revdep-rebuilt gemacht?

----------

## samsonus

wie gesagt, die Probleme scheinen nach dem letzten update beseitigt zu sein

----------

## mondauge

Unter KDE-3.5.0 hatte ich dieses Problem auch. Zudem waren die Minuten und Sekunden auf dem kclockapplet falsch dargestellt (Schatten war über eigentlichen Zahl). Obwohl ein entsprechender Bug Report bei bugs.kde.org noch als 'unconfirmed' markiert ist, scheint sich das Problem bei der KDE-3.5.1 behoben zu haben. Die 'stabile' KDE in der 3.4er Version hat diese Probleme ebenfalls nicht.

----------

